# Does petco still have their $1 per gallon deal



## Tommy V (Jul 18, 2003)

My friend told me he heard it somewhere. 







"Shut the hell up donny your out of your element"


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

$1 a gallon?? Pls do let me know also, I'd def go there right nowe for a 240 gal


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Not in my store. Maybe somewhere else. I thought that sale applied to glasscages.com durring a certain time of the month. I doubt that it would be Petco.

~Dj


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

i wish there was a deal liek that


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

they did have a sale like that before, but the largest they ever stock is a 90 gallon and this sale only applyed to in stock items.still a good deal though


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

yup these deals R the best


----------



## brassmonkeyboy (Jul 16, 2003)

I work in the aquatics section of petco...we've never had that deal  I wish we did though...that along with my discount...DAYAM.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Petco dont have those deals i only heard of Petsmart doing those deals somtimes!


----------



## 42comb42 (Jul 21, 2003)

I bought my 40 gallon breeder tank for a little over 40 bucks with a coupon at petco. It was about 2 and a half years ago.


----------



## scrapedogg (Apr 28, 2003)

Sometimes in the summer, if you buy a lot of fish equipment there, they'll send out a coupon for a dollar per gallon on in stock items. They only do it once a year, and only if you spend enough money with your pals card. It's not like an advertised sale at all.


----------

